# PC Audio: External amp for DAC



## Big Ry (Aug 2, 2010)

Let me preface this post by saying I'm a novice to computer audio.

I was looking for a budget audio upgrade for the computer in my office. And by budget, I mean ideally sub $200 lol. So after doing a little research, I decided to purchase the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD (SB1240) DAC/Amp and some low end but decently rated ear buds (FSL AL13). The biggest concern with a setup is that I do not have (and cannot get) permissions to install third party software or drivers on my machine. I decided on the SB1240, because from what I've read the drivers and software aren't needed if only using it for 3.5mm or RCA out...and it supposedly has great DACs for the $$$.

I got the equipment setup, but the output on the new ear buds is screwy. Certain mid-high frequencies are very quiet (mostly the vocal part for some reason), and there's a very pronounced 'hallway' effect. I tried two other sets of headphones, and they worked properly. I tried a co-worker's Audioengine D1 with my ear buds and they work fine on it (they also work fine on my machines internal card). And lastly I tried the SB1240 & ear buds on my personal laptop with all Creative software and drivers installed...no dice, same issue. Despite the fact that the SB1240 is spec'd to handle drivers "up to 330 Ohm", I'm thinking that perhaps my 16 Ohm ear buds are too low resistance.

I'm planning to get new headphones, but from my testing it seems the SB1240 amp isn't going to be very powerful on higher resistance headphones. So I was wondering what you all might suggest as far as in-line amps and new headphones. I listen to a variety of genres, rap/hip-hop and house predominately but also metal and pop. I realize I'm starting with crap music files, but I can't help but use Google Music (at 320kbps). I don't want a stack of like a million CDs in my office to get stolen, and I can't load up my HDD with FLAC files. Also, much of my music was purchased on Google Music anyway, so I'm stuck with 320kbps MP3s for that music. I'm looking for something on the cheap, but a good bang-for-buck setup. What do you all think of the Monoprice 8323 DJ headphones? They're mad cheap but get great reviews. I've always had a great experience with Monoprice too.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear you're having so much trouble. I don't think I can offer any help with troubleshooting your problem, but if you want a stellar set of earbuds on a budget try looking at the Yuin PK3. Can find them on Amazon for $40 with free shipping.


----------



## Big Ry (Aug 2, 2010)

Jazzi said:


> Sorry to hear you're having so much trouble. I don't think I can offer any help with troubleshooting your problem, but if you want a stellar set of earbuds on a budget try looking at the Yuin PK3. Can find them on Amazon for $40 with free shipping.


"Impedance:32±20ohm(at 1KHz)" smh  lol Maybe ±2ohm?

They seem like decent ear buds, but I can't stand the ones that dont go into your ear. They just will not stay in place no matter what I do.


----------

